# How long for shellac to dry as lacquer sealer?



## Quickstep (Apr 10, 2012)

I’m using a couple of coats of tinted 1.75# cut of dewaxed shellac as a sealer under pre-cat lacquer. 

How long would you let the shellac dry before starting the coats of lacquer?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Quickstep said:


> I’m using a couple of coats of tinted 1.75# cut of dewaxed shellac as a sealer under pre-cat lacquer.
> 
> How long would you let the shellac dry before starting the coats of lacquer?


It doesn't have to dry any longer for lacquer as another coat of shellac. Can't give you a timeframe, it would vary depending on temperature and humidity. Use the thumbprint test. Press your thumb hard on the finish and see if you leave a print. When there is no thumbprint it should be dry enough. Of course the longer you let it dry between coats the better.


----------



## Quickstep (Apr 10, 2012)

Steve Neul said:


> It doesn't have to dry any longer for lacquer as another coat of shellac. Can't give you a timeframe, it would vary depending on temperature and humidity. Use the thumbprint test. Press your thumb hard on the finish and see if you leave a print. When there is no thumbprint it should be dry enough. Of course the longer you let it dry between coats the better.



This is a little weird - When I press my thumb onto the surface after a day of drying, it leaves a print, but it appears to be on the surface, there are no indentations. I thought it was hand oil, but it happens even after I wash my thumb. It almost seems like a chemical reaction. 

Any idea what's going on?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Quickstep said:


> This is a little weird - When I press my thumb onto the surface after a day of drying, it leaves a print, but it appears to be on the surface, there are no indentations. I thought it was hand oil, but it happens even after I wash my thumb. It almost seems like a chemical reaction.
> 
> Any idea what's going on?


What I meant by a thumbprint is an impression if the finish where you actually put your thumbprint into the finish. It doesn't count if you can wipe the thumbprint off. This thumbprint would have to be sanded off. If you are leaving such a thumbprint the finish isn't dry enough to recoat. Drying time is very difficult to determine. You can go by the manufacturers directions but that is under ideal conditions. If the weather is cool and or damp it can greatly extend the drying time. Then on lacquers if you use a retarder thinner it can greatly extend the drying time beyond that. I normally allow 24 hours drying time if I use a retarder thinner in lacquer.


----------



## Quickstep (Apr 10, 2012)

I put a little bit of a product called "Shellac Wet" in the shellac which I suspect is a retarder; it's intended to prevent fat edge. My conditions are pretty good: 70 degrees and 50% humidity. 

I guess a little patience is called for - not my strong suit...


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Shellac wet isn't a retarder thinner, it just aids the finishes ability to flow out. You've seen beads of water just sit like a ball with over to the bottom. It's the surface tension which allows it to do that. Shellac does much the same thing and the shellac wet breaks up the surface tension kind of like you put a little soap in water.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Simple test, give it a sniff. If you can still smell the alcohol, it ain't dry. Shellac is a solvent-based finish, so when the solvent flashes off, it's good. No cure time or anything like with polyurethane


----------

